# Mourning Period



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi,

Any idea on when the radios will be back to normal programming?

Thanks
Debbie


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Tuesday Insh'Allah

Notice I didn't say _which _Tuesday....


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

More Soldiers died sadly so I would say it will continue at least until tomorrow


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I believe the last of the solider arrived in UAE yesterday. I wouldn't be surprised if this lasted the full week.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Tomorrow 6am programming will resume.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Tomorrow 6am programming will resume.


Still off!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

the russian is getting all cranky about it now. But to be honest i am enjoying not hearing her rendition of justin beiber, every time i get in the car with her


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> the russian is getting all cranky about it now. But to be honest i am enjoying not hearing her rendition of justin beiber, every time i get in the car with her


Could be worse, could really be JB....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

/snip

(edited my own post  )


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Tuesday Insh'Allah
> 
> Notice I didn't say _which _Tuesday....


you should consider stand up comedy as a career, Don't waste that talent!!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Thing is the initial period of mourning was for the first fatalities and then how can it suddenly stop when people are still dying? It would be like saying that person's son was more important than someone else's. It must be a very difficult situation to make the call on.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Thing is the initial period of mourning was for the first fatalities and then how can it suddenly stop when people are still dying? It would be like saying that person's son was more important than someone else's. It must be a very difficult situation to make the call on.


I agree, ,y partner and i were discussing the exact same thing just yesterday, not well thought through. And if the ground attacks continue and more die,then what? Or in a week over Eid if there's another fatality, what then?

The powers that be in the government, the only ones who can really make decisions, have pretty much been away from their desks on remembrance visits for the last 2 weeks (in every Emirate too), the gov has put everything on hold, and there is a knock on effect.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

There are probably two practical choices - mourn every time someone dies or do what the rest of the world does in the main - have one day each year to cover them all. 

Pro's and Cons to each I guess


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I heard today that the mourning period/radio silence will continue until the ruling families of each Emirate (which has lost someone) or their representative has visited the family of all of the deceased to pay their respects. 

Presumably if this is the case it's been extended as there have been more recent fatalities amongst UAE forces.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Taking this up a notch, I've got to say I've been playing all my old CDs since all this started (some of which probably date back to before you were born hahaha) and enjoying my own private karaoke sessions to and from work. I just saw this on FB. What a great sense of humor Stevie Wonder has and he's still as good as he ever was!!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Radio is back!


----------

